# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tours Nha Trang 3 ngày 2 đêm,khởi hàng hàng ngày

## hotel_hongngoc

NHA TRANG - VINPEARL ( TẮM BÙN) - YANGBAY - RESORT HÒN TẰM

Giá: 1.990.000 VNĐ
Thời gian:  3 đêm 2 ngày            
Khởi hành: Hàng ngày


Chương trình du lịch Nha Trang

NHA TRANG – VINPEARL LAND - RESORT HÒN TẰM - YANGBAY
(Thời gian: 03 Đêm 02 ngày,  Đi - về bằng xe Open Bus)


Đêm 1: Hồ Chí Minh – Nha Trang
  Quý khách bắt chuyến xe Phương Trang khởi hành đi Nha Trang. Nghỉ đêm trên xe. Tới Nha Trang, Xe và HDV đón quý khách đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 1: Nha Trang – Vinpearl Land (5 sao) ( Ăn sáng - trưa - tối)
07h30: Xe và HDV Đạt Đạt Tours đón quý khách đưa đi dùng điểm tâm sáng.
08h00: Xe đưa đoàn  tham quan Hòn Chồng - chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hùng vỹ mà thiên nhiên đã ban tặng cho nơi đây, tham quan Tháp Bà Pônagar – mẹ xứ sở của dân tộc  Cham Pa, Chùa Long Sơn - ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất Nha Trang với bức tượng Kim Thân Phật tổ cao 21 m.
11h00:  Xe và HDV đưa quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng, đưa quý khách về lại khách sạn nghĩ ngơi.
Chương trình mở: Chọn 1 trong 2
* Chương trình 1:
13h00: Xe và HDV ắt đầu chuyến tham quan Công viên vui chơi giải trí Vinpearl Land. (Giá 400.000 vnd/người lớn, 300.000 VND/vé trẻ em, bao gồm cáp treo và tất cả phí trò chơi tại công viên giải trí Vinpearl Land).( Chi phí tự túc)
Trò chơi ngoài trời: đu quay cảm giác mạnh, đu quay dây văng, đu quay thú nhún, đu quay con voi, tàu lượn siêu tốc, đu quay vòng xoay, xe đạp bay, tàu hải tặc, thành phố vui nhộn, thú nhún, xiếc thú (3 xuất/ngày).
Trò chơi trong nhà: phim 4D, xe điện đụng, vườn cổ tích, thiên đường trẻ em, siêu thị game, phòng karaoke, cưỡi Bò tót…
Khu thuỷ cung Vinpearl Land với diện tích trên 3,400m2, là đại dương thu nhỏ với hơn 300 loài cá đẹp, quý hiếm và lạ mắt. Với chương trình “ Biểu diễn nàng tiên cá” (3 suất/ ngày)
Khu công viên nước: Với các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh: khu trò chơi mạo hiểm, khu trò chơi dành cho trẻ em, hồ tạo sóng, dòng sông lười, khu trò chơi gia đình mạo hiểm, cẩm từ quân, sống thần…
Biểu diễn môtô Bay.
Biểu diễn nhạc nước: Với các bản nhạc đặc trưng của nhiều nền văn hóa trên thế giới cùng với hiệu ứng laser sống động.
* Chương trình 2:
    13h00: Xe đón quý khách tại Khách sạn, đưa quý khách tham quan Suối khoáng nóng Tháp Bà: Tắm hồ bơi – thác nước khoáng ấm, thác nước khoáng lạnh, dù che, ghế nằm cả ngày, Jacuzzi, thưởng thức liệu pháp “Ôn tuyền thuỷ liệu pháp”, và các dịch vụ tắm bùn khác. Tại đây không những phục vụ nghỉ ngơi thư giãn mà đồng thời còn chữa được các bệnh xương khớp, gút, các bệnh về da, chàm, vẩy nến, các bệnh về hệ thần kinh, có tác dụng dưỡng da, làm đẹp và chống stress. (Chi phí tự túc)
Tối: Quý khách dùng cơm tối tại Nhà hàng với đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng. Quý khách tự do khám phá Nha Trang về đêm.

Ngày 2: Công Viên YangBay – Hòn Tằm Resort (4 sao) (Ăn sáng  - trưa)
07h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng, xe và HDV Đạt Đạt Tours đến KDL Yang Bay.
- Tham quan  khu trò chơi dân gian với trò chơi Đua heo nổi tiếng, tận mắt chứng kiến sự ngộ nghĩnh và vui nhộn đến từ các chú heo đen của người đồng bào Raglay
- Thưởng thức chương trình Biểu diễn đàn đá và nhạc cụ dân tộc tại Nhạc Rừng Viên với những nhạc cụ và khí cụ độc đáo của riêng người dân Raglay mà quý khách sẽ không thể tìm thấy ở nơi nào khác như đàn đá Khánh Sơn, đàn AnKrung, Sáo tỏ tình Takun, Sáo Talepiloi…
- Tham quan, tắm nước thác mát lạnh và thưởng thức tiếng đá Raglay thú vị tại Thác YangBay và YangKhang
- Tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản núi rừng tại Khu Lưu niệm
- Thử cảm giác mạnh tại khu Câu cá sấu.
10h30: Xe và HDV đưa quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng. Về lại Khách sạn làm thủ tục trả phòng.
12h30: Xe đưa quý khách xuống cảng Cầu Đá, bắt đầu chuyến tham quan Resort Hòn Tằm (4 sao)
Khám phá các hoạt động của khu nhà cổ, dệt thổ cẩm, làng gốm, nấu rượu…
Khu vui chơi thiều nhi, trò chơi điện tử, đồ chơi, truyện đọc và có người trong trẻ.
Tắm biển, tắm hồ bơi, tắm nước ngọt.
Miễn phí thuyền Kayak (01h), 20 banh đánh gofl, tennis, phao bơi, ghế nằm, ghế bố, chòi lá…
16h00: Đoàn về lại Nha Trang. Ăn tối tại Nhà Hàng.
Xe đưa đoàn về lại điểm đón ban đầu, Kết thúc chương trình.
  Đạt Đạt Tours chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại!

GIÁ TRỌN GÓI:   
* Khách sạn Hồng Ngọc: 1.990.000 VNĐ/Khách
* Khách sạn 2 sao:           2.050.000 VNĐ/Khách
* Khách sạn 3 sao:           2.290.000 VNĐ/Khách
* Khách sạn 4 sao:            2.600.000  VNĐ/khách
Lưu ý: Trẻ em dưới 1m miễn phí, từ 1m đến 1,3m tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ), trên 1m3 tính vé người lớn.

 GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:
-    Vận chuyển: Xe Du lịch đời mới, máy lạnh.(Tùy số lượng khách)
-    Lưu trú: Khách sạn (2 khách/phòng), đầy đủ tiện nghi, thang máy, wifi, truyền hình cáp, máy nước nóng...
+ Tương đương 2 sao: Khách sạn Hồng Ngọc
+ 2 sao: An Khang, Minh Cát, Sen Vàng, Tây Đô…
+ 3 sao: Green, Hải Yến, Viễn Đông, Barsalona…
+ 4 sao: Michelia, Yasaka, Novotel….
+ 5 sao: Vinpearl, Sheraton.
-    Ăn uống:
+    Bữa chính: 04 bữa: tiêu chuẩn: 120.000/bữa/khách (đối với 02 - 04 khách) và 80.000/bữa/khách (đối với 10 khách trở lên) (Thực đơn đính kèm).
                         01 bữa: đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa.
+    Bữa sáng:  02 bữa: phở, bún, hủ tíu... càfe giải khát hoặc nước ngọt tương đương
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 20.000.000 vnd/trường hợp.
-          HDV nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-          Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-          Thẻ Vinpearl Land
-          Ghế, dù tại KDL.
-          Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai 500ml/khách/ngày, nón DL, thuốc y tế.

GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:
-          Thuế VAT
-          Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
-          Đón tiễn sân bay.
-         Vé xe Open, Tàu hỏa, máy bay.

ĐẠT ĐẠT TOUS – Cảm nhận du lịch Việt!

HÂN HẠNH PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH !


Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:
DOANH NGHIỆP TƯ NHÂN ĐẠT ĐẠT TOURS
Add: 28 Yersin - Nha Trang
Tel: (058)3 811 379                      Fax: (058)3 813 879
Hotline: 01229519468 - 0908700465
          Website: DAT DAT TOURS      Email: dieuhanh@datdattours.vn
Yahoo: datdattours   Skype: datdat.tour

----------


## vantienoi

good men ,chỉ gần 2tr mà đi đã đời ,đc ,sẽ liên hệ

----------


## vietdutravel

*NGÀY 01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – NHA TRANG*  *

05h30:* Xe và HDV  Việt Du đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Nha Trang.
*07h00:*   Dùng  điểm tâm  sáng tại NH Hưng Phát (Đồng Nai). Trên xe đoàn tham  gia  các  trò chơi  vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke,  nghe   thuyết minh về huyền  thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…
*11h30:*Đoàn dùng cơm trưa tại NH Hưng Phát (Cà Ná). Nghỉ ngơi.   *
15h00:*Đoàn đến Nha Trang, nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi   *.
* *17h30:*Dùng bữa tối với đặc sản nem Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng. Tối đoàn tự do dạo phố, ngắm cảnh Nha Trang về đêm.

 *NGÀY 02: NHA TRANG –3 ĐẢO*  *
07h00:* Dùng điểm tâm sáng.   *
08h00:*   Xe đưa đoàn  tới cảng Cầu Đá, lên tàu tham quan Vịnh Nha Trang (một   trong 29 vịnh đẹp  nhất thế giới). Cùng thưởng thức Hương Vị Của Biển   bằng một chương  trình đặc sắc và ấn tượngnhất: Đoàn ra Hòn Mun nơi bảo   tồn san hô quí  hiếm của Việt Nam.
*11h00:* Tàu  đi qua Hòn  Một,  trên tàu đoàn tham gia chương trình ca nhạc đặc sắc và  ấn tượng và   cùng nhau khiêu vũ trên tàu , cùng thưởng thức Bar dưới  nước( uống   rượu, ****tail trên biển miễn phí). Tàu tiếp tục ghé Bãi  Tranh tham  quan  tắm Biển, thưởng thức bữa tiệc trái cây trên tàu  *
12h00:* Về KDL Con Sẻ Tre, dùng bữa trưa.
*16h00:* Đoàn lên tàu về lại đất liền. Nghỉ ngơi tự do.  *
18h00:* Dùng cơm tối,tham  gia chương trình Sân khấu hoá với chủ đề *“Ngày hội gia đình”* hoành    tráng và ấn tượng; chương trình “hát cho nhau nghe”cùng các trò chơi   sân  khấu vui nhộn và hấp dẫn …(có dàn nhạc phục đoàn). Nghỉ đêm tại  Nha   Trang.   *

NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH *  *
07h00:* Làm thủ tục trả phòng, dùng điểm tâm sáng. Khởi hành về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh  *
11h30:* Dùng cơm trưa tại NH Hưng Phát (Cà Ná), nghỉ ngơi, ngắm biển Cà Ná.  *
18h30:*  Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. Thanh Niên  Việt chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại./.  Kết thúc chuyến tham quan. 

*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 1,340,000 VND/ PAX* *

Lưu ý:* Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 06 đến dưới 12 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)   *
GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:*    Vận chuyển: Xe DL Aero Space đời mới, máy lạnh.  Lưu trú: Khách sạn 2*  đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng)  Khách sạn: Đại Dương, Nha  Trang Beach, Tây Hồ,..  Ăn uống:  + Bữa chính: 05 bữa cơm phần, tiêu  chuẩn  60.000/bữa (thực đơn đính kèm)  + Bữa sáng: 03 bữa: phở, bún, hủ  tíu… có café, giải khát.  Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường  hợp  HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.  Vé tham quan theo  chương trình.  Ghế, dù tại KDL.  Khăn lạnh, nước suối (_Aquafina_) chai 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế 
*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:*   Thuế VAT  Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình    *VIỆT DU - Sự Khác Biệt, Nụ Cười Việt*

*Tour du lịch Nha Trang 3 Ngày 3 đêm, đi xe về tàu* *
Tour du lịch nha trang - vinperlend 4 ngày 3 đêm* *
tour du lich Nha Trang Tham quan 3 đảo - 4 ngày 3 đêm* 
*tour du lich nha trang - 3 ngày 3 đêm* 
*Tour du lịch nha trang - 3 ngày 3 đêm*
*tour du lich nha trang - khám phá 4 đảo* 
*tour du lich nha trang - 3 ngày 3 đêm* *
tour du lich nha trang - khám phá 4 đảo 3 ngày 3 đêm* *
Tour Nha Trang 3 ngày 2 đêm* *
Tour du lịch Nha Trang 3 ngày 2 đêm*

----------


## vietdutravel

*VIỆT DU TRAVEL TRÂN TRỌNG GIỚI THIỆU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN*
*VŨNG TÀU - Bờ Biển Xanh*
*Thời Gian: 1 ngày* 


*05h30*:     Xe và HDV du lịch Việt Du Travel  đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, đại diện ban  tổ chức du lịch Việt Du Travel  và  ban tổ chức Công Ty giao lưu, giới  thiệu công tác tổ   chức.
*6h30*: Khởi hành đi  Vũng Tàu,   trên đường đi HDV sẽ thuyết minh cho Quý khách tìm hiểu những danh  lam,  thắng cảnh, phong tục tập quán từng vùng mà đoàn đi qua và tổ chức  một  số trò chơi đầy vui nhộn và hấp dẫn như:
-         Đi Tìm Ẩn Số
-         Tri tìm báu vật
-         Chiếc Nón Kỳ Diệu
-         Bé Khỏe Bé Ngon,... với những phần quà bất ngờ và thú vị.
*07h00*:   Đoàn dừng chân dùng điểm tâm sáng tại *Nhà Hàng Bún Bò Ngọc Dung,*   một điểm   dừng chân lí tưởng với khung cảnh thiên nhiên thoáng mát,  hệ  thống nhà   hàng với sức chứa trên 1500 khách chắc chắn sẽ mang lại  cảm  giác thú vị.   Tiếp tục lộ trình.
*09h30*:   Đến Vũng Tàu, xe đưa đoàn vào KDL Biển Đông, đoàn  nhận bố, ghế dù, nghỉ ngơi..
*09h40*: Quý khách tập trung trên  biển tham gia chương trình “*Vận Động Trường*” cùng   Hoạt Náo Viên du lịch *Việt Du*, những trò chơi vui nhộn, giải thưởng   phong phú chắc chắn sẽ tạo cho Quý  khách cảm giác thật sự vui tươi và   thoải mái.

*CÁC TRÒ CHƠI VẬN ĐỘNG TRƯỜNG:*

Đua ghe ngo – kéo co kiểu Uc
Đạp bóng tình yêu – nàng tiên cá…
*GIẢI THƯỞNG CHƯƠNG TRÌNH VẬN ĐỘNG TRƯỜNG:*
 01 giải nhất:        01 thùng beer 333
 01 giải nhì:          01 thùng nước ngọt
Kết    thúc chương trình “Vận Động Trường”, Quý  khách tự do tắm biển (có khu    vực giới hạn dành riêng cho đoàn, khu  vực an toàn dành cho trẻ em, có   sự  giám sát của HDV, lực lượng cứu  hộ).
 12h00: Dùng  cơm trưa tại nhà hàng  gió Biển Vũng  Tàu,  Khởi hành về TPHCM. Trên  đường   về đoàn ghé tham quan và mua sắm  đặc sản tại chợ Phan Thiết hoặc  cơ sơ   sản xuất nước mắm, Mua mực và  nước mắm về làm quà. Tiếp tục  hành trình   về TPHCM.
17h30:    Đoàn về đến TP.HCM. Xe đưa Quý khách về  lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết  thúc   chương trình tham quan. HDV Việt Du  chia tay, gửi lời cảm ơn  đến   Quý Khách đã tin tưởng Việt Du là người bạn đồng hành.  Hẹn  gặp lại Quý khách trong những chuyến tham quan lần sau./. 


*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI: 300.000 VND/PAX*


*GHI CHÚ:
*
*- VIỆT DU TRAVEL còn tổ chức những tour lạ, tour vip, tour theo yêu cầu của khách hàng.*
*- Giá trên áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách.*
*- Giá không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ.*
*- Giá chưa bao gồm thuế VAT 10%.*
*TIÊU CHUẨN PHỤC VỤ:* 
*-* *VẬN CHUYỂN* : Xe (đời mới 45 chỗ, máy lạnh suốt tuyến, ghế bật nằm, tivi, DVD,.).Xe chất lượng VIP Việt Du. 
*- LÁI XE:*  Nhiều năm kinh nghiệm, lịch sự, vui vẻ, an toàn. 
*- THAM QUAN:* Vé vào cổng tham quan theo chương trình. Ghế bố dù,  tắm nước ngọt. 
*- ĂN UỐNG:*
* An sáng*: Bún, Phở, hủ tiếu, bánh mì ốp la + cà phê,nước ngọt.*( 40.000 đ/phần).*
*An chính:* Tiêu chuẩn cơm phần 05 món ngon (thực đơn phong phú, mang hương vị biển, thay đổi thường xuyên theo yêu cầu).*( 70.000 đ/phần).* 
*-HƯỚNG DẪN*: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, kinh nghiệm, nghiệp vụ cao, phục vụ chu đáo 24/24 
*-BẢO HIỂM:* Bảo hiểm du lịch toàn cầu, mức bồi thường tối đa 20.000.000 đồng/người/trường hợp. 
*-QUÀ TẶNG*: 

Khăn thơm trên xe (mỗi ngày 01 khăn)Nước chai tinh khiết 500ml/khách/ngày.Nón rơm du lịch Việt Du.Thuốc y tế thông dụng trên xe.Đội cứu hộ chuyên nghiệp được trang bị đầy đủ dụng cụ, túc trực 24/24 trên biển nhằm đảm bảo an toàn tuyệt đối cho du khách.
*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*


- An uống, tham quan, mua sắm ngoài chương trình. 
- Chi phí giặt ủi, điện thoại, nước giải khát trong khách sạn…

*GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM:* 
- Dưới 06 tuổi miễn phí (ăn, nghỉ chung với gia đình) 
- Từ 06 – 11 tuổi tính ½ vé người lớn (vé tham quan, ăn riêng, chỗ ngồi trên xe, ngủ chung gia đình) 
- Từ 12 tuổi trở lên vé và chế độ như người lớn




*VIỆT DU - Sự Khác Biệt, Nụ Cười Việt*


*Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu 2 ngày - Chương trình lễ hội*

*Tour du lịch bình châu - hồ cốc - vũng tàu 3 ngày*

*Tour bình châu - hồ cốc vũng tàu resort 4 sao*

*Tour du lich vũng tàu 1 ngày*

Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu 1 ngày 1 đêm - lửa trại
*Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu 2 ngày - Resort lan rung 3 sao*

*Tour du lich Vũng Tàu 2 Ngày Khách sạn 3 sao*

*Tour du lịch Vũng tàu 2 ngày 1 đêm*

----------


## vietdutravel

*VIET DU  TRÂN  TRỌNG GIỚI THIỆU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH THAM QUAN 
*

*NHA TRANG 3 NGÀY 3 ĐÊM
*

*ĐÊM 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐẾN NHA TRANG* 
 
*21h00:* Xe và HDV Việt Du Travelđón khách tại điểm hẹn. Khởi hành  đi Nha Trang.
 Quý khách nghỉ ngơi và tham gia các trò chơi tập thể vui nhộn trên xe    như “Đi tìm ẩn số, Bí mật cuối cùng, hành trình Việt du, Chiếc nón kỳ    diệu…vui nhộn với nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn.
*NGÀY 01: NHA TRANG – SUỐI KHOÁNG NÓNG – BÃI DÀI* 
 
*06h30:* Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng tại nhà hàng SaNet Cam Ranh
 Đoàn khởi hành đến Khu Du Lịch Bãi Dài  (một trong những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Khánh Hòa)
 Quý khách nhận lều tự do tắm biển và chơi các trò chơi trên biển như:     Môtô nước (Jetsky), (Parasaling), xuồng thể thao (Kayak) (Phí tự túc) 
*08h00:* Tham gia Chương Trình*" TEAM BUILDING"* do   Quản Trò chuyên nghiệp đến từ công ty du lịch Việt Du   tổ chức với  nhiều   Game sôi nổi, ấn tượng, hấp dẫn mang tính đồng đội  cao được  thiết kế   dành riêng cho Quý cơ quan hoặc tự do thưởng thức  các đặc  sản biển giá   rẻ tại đây.
*11h30:* Dùng cơm trưa tại khu du lịch Bãi Dài.
*12h30:* Xe đưa đoàn khởi hành trở về thành phố Nha Trang làm thủ tục nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ ngơi thư giãn.
*14h30:* Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan và thưởng thức các dịch vụ tại khu du lịch  Suối  Khoáng Nóng Tháp Bà với dịch vụ *“Ôn Tuyền Thủy Liệu Pháp”*,   ngâm  nước  khoáng nóng, tắm khoáng bùn, rất tốt cho sức khỏe ( chi  phí  tự  túc), sau đó xe đưa quý  khách về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi
*18h00:* Đoàn tập trung tại nhà hàng dùng bữa tối và tham *gia chương trình Gala**“ COMPANY IDOLS** ”* nơi    thể hiện tài năng âm nhạc, thời trang, hài kịch,….của BGĐ & CBCNV    công ty với sân khấu được thiết kế theo phong cách cây nhà lá vườn +    Logo quý công ty + âm thanh hiện đại + màn chiếu + Micro,.. Tham gia  các  *Game Show đặc biệt với Game nổi tiếng Miss.Beer & Mr.softdrink* do MC chuyên nghiệp đến từ công ty du lịch Việt Du tổ chức & chương trình *“ BỐC THĂM TRÚNG THƯỞNG*” với nhiều phần quà và trò chơi hấp dẫn _( xem nội dung đính kèm)_.
*Tối:*  Tự  do sinh hoạt, dạo biển, thưởng thức kem Bốn Mùa hoặc  tham gia  chương   trình “Những Đôi Chân Mạnh Nhất” qua cuộc thi Đạp xe  đạp đôi.
*NGÀY 02: CON SẺ TRE – VINPEARL LAND*
 *06h30*:  Dùng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng,Xe  đưa đoàn ra  cảng  Cầu Đá – xuống tàu ra  khơi khám phá vịnh Nha Trang.  Đoàn đến với  KDL  Con Sẻ Tre, quý khách  nghỉ ngơi, tắm biển tại đây, quý  khách dùng  bữa  trưa tại Nhà hàng Con  Sẻ Tre ngay cạnh biển. Vừa dùng cơm  vừa ngắm   khung cảnh tuyệt vời của  Biển Nha Trang với những làn gió mát  dịu và   tiếng sóng du dương của  biển cả.
 Quý khách lên tàu đưa đoàn ra *KDL Vinpearl Land* (chi    phí tự túc). Tại đây Quý  khách có thể tham gia các trò chơi hấp dẫn,    mới lạ, hiện đại hoặc thưởng  thức phim 4 chiều hiện đại. Quý khách  qua   khu vực Thủy Cung ngắm nhìn  cả thế giới đại dương trên mặt đất  với  rất  nhiều loài cá đẹp. Quý khách  có thể tắm biển và chơi các trò  chơi  trong  Water World. 
 Kết thúc chương trình vui chơi - tham quan  & khám phá quý khách  quay  trở về Nha Trang đi bằng cáp treo vượt  biển  dài nhất Thế Giới  (3,2km) (  chi phí tự túc).
*18h00:* Xe đưa quý khách về lại Nha Trang đoàn thưởng thức đặc sản* Nem Ninh Hòa* thay cho bữa cơm chiều.
*NGÀY 03: NHA TRANG – TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH*
 *06h30:* Quý khách dùng điểm tâm. Làm thủ tục trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn tham quan và mua sắm đặc sản địa phương tại *Chợ Đầm.*
 Khởi hành về lại Tp.HCM, trên đường về đến Phan Rang đoàn ghé thưởng     thức đặc sản Rượu mật nho Phan Rang (nếu quý khách có nhu cầu).  
*11h30:* Dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Hưng Phát.
*17h30:* Về lại điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan, Chia tay chúc sức khỏe Quý khách và hẹn ngày gặp lại.




*VIỆT DU - Sự Khác Biệt, Nụ Cười Việt*
*Chùm Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang- Công Ty Du Lịch Việt Du*
*Du Lịch Nha Trang, Tour Du Lịch Nha Trang  * 

 *Tour du lịch Nha Trang 3 Ngày 3 đêm, đi xe về tàu*

  



*Thời gian:* 3 ngày 3 đêm

*Phương tiện:* Đi xe về Tàu

*Lưu Trú:* *khách sạn*

*Giá tour:* *2.280,000 VNĐ
*

 *liên hệ:* *0987 609 818 ( Mr. Cường)*












 *  Tour du lịch nha trang - vinperlend 4 ngày 3 đêm*

  



*Thời gian:* 4 ngày 3 đêm

*Phương tiện:* Ô Tô

*Lưu Trú:* *khách sạn* 

*Giá tour:* *2.850,000 VNĐ
*

 *liên hệ:* *0987 609 818 ( Mr. Cường)*












 * *

----------

